# Những lưu ý khi chọn mua áo chống nắng dành cho trẻ em



## thuhoai (14/6/18)

Việc chọn mua một chiếc áo chống nắng dành cho trẻ em hiện nay không có gì là quá khó. Bài viết sau đây của chúng tôi sẽ chỉ ra cho bạn 1 số lưu ý khi chọn mua áo chống nắng dành cho trẻ em.

*Chọn mua áo chống nắng dành cho trẻ em phù hợp với giới tính, màu sắc*

_

_
_Chọn mua áo chống nắng dành cho trẻ em phù hợp với giới tính, màu sắc_
​Xanh dương và hồng luôn là 2 màu áo chống nắng SIÊU HOT và cháy hàng trước các màu khác. Với những bé trai mẹ thường lựa cho bé áo chống nắng màu xanh còn khi chọn áo chống nắng cho bé gái mẹ lại thường lựa màu hồng dễ thương.

*Chọn mua áo chống nắng dành cho trẻ em phù hợp với phom dáng*
Áo chống nắng dành cho trẻ em cũng như áo chống nắng cho người lớn vậy. Khi mẹ lựa chọn áo cho bé mẹ cần để ý tới phom dáng xem con mình to lớn hay nhỏ con và phù hợp với chiều dài áo là bao nhiêu: 110, 120, 130, 140, 150 hay 160 cm ? Những con số đó là kích thước chuẩn của áo chống nắng dành cho trẻ em hiện nay.

_

_
_Chọn mua áo chống nắng dành cho trẻ em phù hợp với phom dáng_​
*Chọn mua áo chống nắng dành cho trẻ em theo chất liệu*
Chất liệu chủ yếu của áo chống nắng dành cho trẻ em thường là cotton, polyester, cotton pha polyester theo tỉ lệ nhất định, vải thun thường, vải thun lạnh, vải bò, vải dù,…

_

_
_Chọn mua áo chống nắng dành cho trẻ em theo chất liệu_
​Tùy theo xuất xứ, thương hiệu của áo chống nắng mẹ mua cho con mà chất liệu của nó cũng có sự khác biệt. Ví dụ như áo chống nắng uniqlo cho trẻ em thì thường được làm từ chất liệu cotton pha polyester theo tỉ lệ 75% : 25% hoặc vải thun lạnh airism,… Hoặc ví dụ như một chiếc áo chống nắng mua ngoài đường với một chiếc áo chống nắng nhập khẩu/xách tay từ Nhật nó phải khác nhau.

*Chọn mua áo chống nắng dành cho trẻ em theo giá thành*
Một chiếc áo chống nắng bình thường mua ngoài hè phố hay các khu chợ chỉ có giá vài chục ngàn đồng/chiếc nhưng một chiếc áo chống nắng uniqlo cho trẻ em của Nhật thì giá khoảng 500.000 VNĐ/áo. Có thể giá thành sẽ đi kèm chất lượng hoặc không, cái này thì ba mẹ là người rõ nhất. Nhưng nếu bạn không có điều kiện về kinh tế thì chỉ cần một chiếc áo sơ mi dài tay cho con có độ che phủ tốt hay một chiếc áo chống nắng ngoài chợ cũng được. Còn nếu xông xênh hơn về mặt tài chính thì bạn nên chọn những loại áo chống nắng thời trang và chất lượng hơn như Uniqlo chả hạn.

Trên đây là những lưu ý chọn mua áo chống nắng dành cho trẻ em mà ba mẹ nên biết để bảo vệ con trước những tác động có hại của tia cực tím từ ánh nắng mặt trời. Chúc ba mẹ sẽ tìm được cho mình những tiêu chí phù hợp để lựa chọn được một chiếc áo chống nắng tốt nhất cho con.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm (23/12/21)

Xanh dương và hồng luôn là 2 màu áo chống nắng SIÊU HOT và cháy hàng trước các màu khác. Với những bé trai mẹ thường lựa cho bé áo chống nắng màu xanh còn khi chọn áo chống nắng cho bé gái mẹ lại thường lựa màu hồng dễ thương.


----------

